

Prosecutors Trace $13.4M in Bitcoins from the Silk Road to Ulbricht’s Laptop - peter123
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/prosecutors-trace-13-4-million-bitcoins-silk-road-ulbrichts-laptop/

======
zaroth
Almost a million coins, most of which have not been recovered. There will only
ever be 21 million total, it would be interesting between Gox and Silk Road
and all the rest, what percentage of total float is/has been stolen, what
percentage is effectively 'dead'?

~~~
dragontamer
What about the percentage of "false dead"?

When years from now, some guy comes out with millions of coins to mess with
the state of the BTC Economy...

